# HELP!! T-Shirt Vinyl with Silhouette Cameo



## BMTBLING (Apr 2, 2012)

We bought the Silhouette Cameo and after video after video and after 2 useless sheets of tshirt vinyl we need help on the how to's of cutting, printing and applying to our shirts.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

If you do Facebook, there a great group over there that can help you. https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/allthingsSILHOUETTE/

What problems are you having? What type of HTV are you using? You said you were printing? Are you using inkjet transfers? 

I have a Cameo (also a 31" US Cutter - I bought the Cameo for the print & cut feature). I mainly do rhinestone transfers, but I'm beginning to use sign vinyl & heat transfer vinyl. 

Are you using the software that came with the machine or something else?


----------



## BMTBLING (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm using glitter tshirt vinyl. I'm having trouble with the blade settings so that it will cut correctly..also I watched one of expressionsvinyl.com's you tube video and it said everything has to be done backwards such as mirroring the design and placing the vinyl with the plastic side down on the mat.


----------



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

The Cameo is considered one of the easiest cutters to use too, I also have recently purchased one. There are plenty of videos on YouTube to help you with the cutting process, to give you a few ideas of what you need to do to get it right.


----------

